# ameristep lock on tree stand from walmart



## LongBow01 (Aug 24, 2011)

anyone used one of these stands. the price is right just wanna make sure its not junk before I buy it.......


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 26, 2011)

I reckon no one has one


----------



## drenalin08 (Nov 12, 2011)

Great stand for the price!I had a couple until a low life scum stole all my stands


----------

